
How GPS Came to Be – And How It May Be Altering Our Brains - putdat
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-21/how-gps-came-to-be-and-how-it-may-be-altering-our-brains
======
BentFranklin
Stupid article generalizes from "people make mistakes due to assumptions" to
"GPS is altering brains" with no support.

